# Printing consecutive numbers automatically on Word



## fuzexi (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

I am printing out these feedback forms which are being handed out to the public along with a CD my organisation is making. Nobody is replying to them, so in order to encourage people to respond, I thought I would number the sheets like a raffle, and one or two lucky people could win a prize.

What I need to do is number the handouts, eg 001, 002, 003, 004..... there would be 400 handouts, so I would like to do this automatically. I was thinking of putting the number at the bottom of the document.

Could someone tell me how to do this? The feedback forms are on MS Word 2000.
I can't find anything useful on the net, but I am sure it is a very common thing for people to do!

Peter


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you only have one document - so really you want something to add a page number as its printing each page 
mmmm

you could just copy and past 400 times into a documnet and then add page numbers or in word you can insert fields so you could also do it that way


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok my thought is this.

Create an Excel document with the only column headed Number.
Under that heading put the first number you want to use and increment that by one in the cells below until you reach your max number. Sva ethis file and remember its name and where it is saved.

Now, create your word document and do a mail merge using the Excel document as your merge field source. Run it and you have X number of documents to print with each page having a new number that is incremented by one.

Now the above idea assumes you can use Excel and know how to use mailmerge in Word.

Just a thought


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Numbering Macro


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice one WhitPhil


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The Villan said:


> Nice one WhitPhil


Thanks. Amazing things pop up with the right words in the right search engine.


----------



## fuzexi (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for helping!
I knew it would be a macro, because I knew that macro's automate tasks...
So do I just past that into the dialogue and run it?

Thanks so much!

Peter


----------

